# 1987 Stanza Rear View Mirror-Fixes, substitutes or replacement?



## tdad (Mar 17, 2008)

Greetings forum members. The rear-view mirror mounting system failed on my 1987 Stanza hatchback. It attaches to a fitting on the headliner with 1 screw. The plastic underneath was chewed up. The mirror itself is fine and is far superior to 2 aftermarket ones I've tried mounting on the windshield which repeatedly fall off. Anyone have any ideas on remounting? The mounting plate is held on the ceiling with 3 screws. If I went to a junk yard , are Maxima or Sentra mirror mounting hardware identical? Otherwise going strong at 170K. Thanks


----------



## JJStanza (Oct 23, 2005)

The mount is a break-away for safety in a crash. You could find one at a salvage yard from Stanzas and some Sentras and Pickups. Take the old one with you to match up.


----------



## tdad (Mar 17, 2008)

JJStanza said:


> The mount is a break-away for safety in a crash. You could find one at a salvage yard from Stanzas and some Sentras and Pickups. Take the old one with you to match up.


A belated thanks, JJSTANZA. Went to a u-pick junkyard and found many likely candidates. There is considerable variation among seemingly similar mirrors. I finally found what seemed like a perfect match. I removed the 3 screws and opened it up and lo-and-behold someone had inserted a triangular piece of thin metal drilled in 3 places for the screws to grab! (Instead of the breakaway plastic) Apparently a former owner had fixed there own mirror in an ingenious way. It seems like an obvious fix once you've seen it. I pass along the suggestion here in case someone wants to save a trip to the junkyard.


----------

